# Need HELP ASAP Please....'Assurance Of Support'



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi every1 i am new to the forum and in abit of a Frantic atm...My husband is from Turkey and applied for a spouse visa back in late december...all is great...they are just waiting on an 'Assurance of Support' application put through then theyl grant his visa if the Assurers get approved....Now my Brother and I have planned to Co-Support...i have spoken to centerlink to see if i am able to be an assurer of my husband and have my brother assure aswell due to me not earning enough...but my yearly income plus my brothers yearly income is over what they have requested...So my question is...am i able to be an assurer of my Husband?? the interview is on monday and my brother and i have everything ready...im just scared that il get there and have them tell me that i cant be an assurer...it just says nowhere on the application that i cant be and i spoke to centerlink and they said it shouldnt be a problem... but i just to be made sure....

ThankYou


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I suppose it is a bit unusual that you are a sponsor for an applicant where an AoS is required and then you put yourself in as a co assurer but seeing as it is the income level they make the decision on and you and your brother together are above the level required, it could be acceptable, especially if Centrelink have said OK as it is something that is more in their court than Immi.
Have Centrelink supplied a statement saying they are satisfied with that for I think something like that is what Immi will be looking for.
You could also contact the CO before going in for the interview just in case they take a different view and you need to line up someone else.


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes i am the sponsor for my husband...im a hairdresser and only 23 and stil at home..so they saw that i dont earn enough and asked for an AOS...and as it says no where on the application or anywhere on the net for that fact that the sponsor cant be an assurer..i thought i could go into joint assurance with my brother...and both our yearly incomes add up to over 40,000 where they are looking at 39,054...i did mention that it was my husband i would be assuring when i called up centerlink to make the appointment...i was just wondering if any1 else has been an assurer of who they are sponsoring? i dont really have any1 else i can ask..hence why i am doing it...


----------



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

I was sent a request for Assurance of Support also for my husband, and I earnt just under the threshold to support us both as I work part time and study full time. My mum was able to provide the support for me just on her own. They accepted it no problem. Just get your brother to provide the support for him if he's comfortable with it


----------



## missfeefa (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I just re-read your message about the amount -- I think it was somewhere around $28,000?? It's supposed to equal the minimum payments that Centrelink will give you.


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

missfeefa said:


> I was sent a request for Assurance of Support also for my husband, and I earnt just under the threshold to support us both as I work part time and study full time. My mum was able to provide the support for me just on her own. They accepted it no problem. Just get your brother to provide the support for him if he's comfortable with it


ohhh that sounds good hun  .....i too earn under the threshold...the number they gave me was 39,054...that sounds like alot doesnt it...well i stil wana be an assurer so il get my brother to join me and have us both together becoz i think my brothers earnings will be just under aswell but if we add them together its way over  so we should be fine...i hope  i called centerlink today and they said anyone can be an assurer meaning i the sponsor can be one too...i just dont wana get to the interview on monday and have them say to me...sorry you cant be one...il dieeeeee.... x


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

So if the sponsor earns below $39,054 a year an AoS is required.....?

Ashaleigh, is that what immi told you?


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

Mic2608 said:


> So if the sponsor earns below $39,054 a year an AoS is required.....?
> 
> Ashaleigh, is that what immi told you?


39,054 is the amount centerlink gave me...but ive read on here and everybody has said different amounts so who knows...i earn roughly 25,000 a year a year or bit more but my payslips immigration looked at at the time were really crap coz id just gotten back home from turkey and had to build up clientel at work again so crap work hours...but also turkey is a highrisk country so i guess thats also why they requested an AOS..


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

fair enough...

Thank you!

And all the best!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You will find on the 40SP form a statement thus:


> Assurance of Support
> After your fiancé(e) or partner has lodged their partner
> category visa application, *the department may ask them to
> request another person to provide an Assurance of Support*(AoS) on their behalf. This would be done if your fiancé(e)
> ...


Just hope there will not be a sticking point on the bit in bold and hence the suggestion you talk to the CO before going in and if you need to arrange someone else to co assure, you at least have time to do it.

If you have a look at the Fact Sheet 34 there is a link to the Centre Link site and they may have re-organised their valuing for the AoS for on the site under A for AoS you will find Assurance of Support and reference to ammounts being based on Newstart allowances and also number of people in an Immi application.


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

thanx...ive spoken to centerlink 1000 times and theyve given me the run down...and ive already got all this information...*my main question here was to know if any1 who was a sponsor for their husband has also been an assurer with another person*...i still earn money just not enough to sponsor him on my own hense why my brother is joining me...really cant see the problem...ive got a back up assurer incase..ive looked on other sites and found my answer...so il be fine monday...thanx for ur help....


----------



## Ashaleigh (Apr 4, 2011)

Well every1....i had my interview at centerlink today and they accepted me as an assurer and my brother also...theyl let immigration know over night and theyl do the rest of the visa prep and hopefuly grant it within the next week or 2...So to any1 who has the same question as me for future reference..the sponsor can be an assurer...thakyou


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

well good for you ashaleigh!! nice to hear some good news, I hope you get your visa asap and your man here. Can I ask when they asked you for an AOS? What stage was it when they asked, after you submitted your application at the start, or at the end? Just curious as to when they ask for it.


----------

